# Another Police Shooting (murder Of Atatiana Jefferson)



## Jmartjrmd

28 yr old black woman killed  by white officer inside her own home.


----------



## Southernbella.

He said "the police murdered this woman. We ain't having no kumbaya moment and we ain't hugging nobody."


----------



## Theresamonet

This is not a Guyger part 2. The police have always been trigger happy, killing people in their own homes. There are many stories like this. The Guyger situation was different because she claimed to believe it was her home. That was a twist. This is more of the same.

I’m sure the neighbor who called for a wellness check feels awful. This is why I don’t call the police for


----------



## Southernbella.

Theresamonet said:


> This is not a Guyger part 2. The police have always been trigger happy, killing people in their own homes. There are many stories like this. The Guyger situation was different because she claimed to believe it was her home. That was a twist. This is more of the same.
> 
> I’m sure the neighbor who called for a wellness check feels awful. This is why I don’t call the police for Sh  t.



He does. He said he feels like it's partly his fault. But he didn't even call 911, he called non emergency. It makes no sense that they rolled up loaded for bear.

And ITA. This is nothing like the Guyger case.


----------



## Theresamonet

Southernbella. said:


> He does. He said he feels like it's partly his fault. But he didn't even call 911, he called non emergency. *It makes no sense that they rolled up loaded for bear.*
> 
> And ITA. This is nothing like the Guyger case.



And they parked around the corner and walked up to the house. WTH were they looking for?


----------



## Farida

I saw this case and thought of you @Jmartjrmd 

The neighbor called the non-emergency line not 911 and this cop freaked out so bad and shot someone in her own home. I used to call the cops for wellness checks but I learned my lesson a few years ago.


----------



## discodumpling

I see the body cam footage is already out there fast as heck..probably cause this is a Black cop killing a Black woman. 
Also I'm tired of weak minded cops. How is it that we are supposed to keep clear cool and calm and these folks STAY nervous?? Also how are you nervous from a shadow inside of a house?? Sorry yall I have more questions than answers. It's so frustrating....and scary.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

@discodumpling The cop is white. This country is nuts. The police chief of Dallas police department is a black woman yet this continues to happen. I have so many questions. Botham Jean was killed September of last year and 1 year later this happens. Is this their hunting season?


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

There is another shooting in Arlington. He was responding to a call about a woman lying in the grass.


When he approaches her a dog comes running up to him and he pulls his gun shouting at the dog 3x and shots the woman in her chest.

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...exas-police-officer-shoot-dog-woman-arlington


----------



## SoniT

These trigger happy cops are out of control. My prayers go out to the families of both women who were killed - the woman shot in her home and the woman shot outside.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

Her cousin tweeted this in response to the press release the police posted on their page


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy




----------



## Laela

That Arlington shooting had occurred in August and first time I'm hearing about it.... after looking at the police clips a couple fact stuck out:

     1) The cop was a rookie Asian-American male

     2) The woman killed was falsely identified as a "black female lying in the grass" by the white guy who called the cops

     3) Turns out the woman was white, homeless and a daughter of a fire chief...

     4)  She was well-known in that area to hang around like that; so this cop likely wasn't familiar with her nor was YT dude who called the cops

Other than the cops likely approached the woman lying in the grass armed, because he likely thought she was a black female... these two shootings are apples and oranges.

I agree these cops are really trigger-happy.. in this case a rookie who is scared of a small/medium sized dog...  It was not a racially explosive shooting, like Saturday's shooting.

I'm flabbergasted they approached that woman's house like a SWAT team, instead of entering through the front door, announcing themselves. Is it because it's a black neighborhood? That clearly was not a "welfare check" approach



itsallaboutattitude said:


> There is another shooting in Arlington. He was responding to a call about a woman lying in the grass.
> 
> 
> When he approaches her a dog comes running up to him and he pulls his gun shouting at the dog 3x and shots the woman in her chest.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...exas-police-officer-shoot-dog-woman-arlington


----------



## Laela

Something's in the air down there... 
Hall started her new job as police chief in September 2017...




TrulyBlessed said:


> @discodumpling The cop is white. This country is nuts. The police chief of Dallas police department is a black woman yet this continues to happen. I have so many questions. Botham Jean was killed September of last year and 1 year later this happens. Is this their hunting season?


----------



## PhonyBaloney500

Disgusting. Let's see though if it gets as much attention as the murder of the black man.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Always~Wear~Joy said:


>



Good grief.


----------



## Southernbella.

Looks like she's an upstanding citizen just like Botham Jean. I know the police pr machine hates that.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

There are people who become police officers for good reasons and others for very bad reasons.  There should be an evaluation every three months.


----------



## OhTall1

A black artist posted this tribute picture yesterday


----------



## LivingInPeace

This officer needs to be under the jail.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Always~Wear~Joy said:


>


I think the tweet is gone. What was this one about?


----------



## Kanky

The incompetence! There have been a lot of black people killed during welfare checks.


----------



## Miss_Luna

What kind of scary arse cops are out here, where your first response is to shoot to kill?

Every time something like this happens, the cops claim they were in fear of their life. Then you shouldn't be a cop, if you are always scared. WTF? Scared of a dog, so you shoot it three times? 

I haven't read all of the articles and I can't bear to read too much more because this breaks my heart and literally makes me sick to my stomach. I'm so pissed off; I can't even stand to look at the lazy cops at the train stations. There is no justification, nothing to read, no excuses. The cop needs to be charged with murder. *** that.


----------



## Reinventing21

Why was there a wellness check in the first place? The poor guy that called it in...There are so many unanswered questions like WHY didn't they just knock on the door?  Did they really park around the corner?  Why were approaching like they were a SWAT team?  What was said in the non-emergency call...anything to provoke that kind of action?

Are we so desperate for officers that unqualified people are just sliding on in...and handed guns?


----------



## meka72

Cop resigned though police chief said that was supposed to have been fired today for violating policies. 

Mayor/city manager said that there will be 3rd party to determine needed changes in police department. The FBI/DoJ has been asked to determine whether Atatianna’s murder was a federal civil rights violation. 

Quick notes from press conference.


----------



## meka72




----------



## meka72




----------



## Southernbella.

Here's a vid of the victim:


----------



## Southernbella.

Ugh. I wonder what the resignation means in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## meka72

Southernbella. said:


> Ugh. I wonder what the resignation means in the grand scheme of things.


Police chief (I think, could be wrong) said that murderer no longer has civil service protections which is why they were able to name him.


----------



## Reinventing21

This is so very heartbreaking and scary...and he is not cooperating??! Throw him under the jail.  I don't understand how this happened. Everyone needs to stand together on this; there can be no way out for this cop.


----------



## Southernbella.




----------



## Southernbella.

He was arrested and charged with murder, so we're about a third of the way to justice. At this point, we know better than to take this as any kind of win.

Aaron Dean, 34, was arrested by Fort Worth police on Monday afternoon. Online court records show the now-fired officer was booked into the Tarrant County jail and charged with murder. A bond has not been set.

The department officially announced the arrest in a tweet Monday afternoon. They said the Fort Worth Interim Police Chief Ed Kraus will have a press conference on Tuesday at an undetermined time.


https://www.fox5dc.com/news/fired-f...ged-with-murder.amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Southernbella.

Sidenote: I find it interesting that folks are always hollering about how nobody cares when bw are harmed and black folks care more about bm but here we are on a bw's board and there's hardly any traffic in this thread. There's a 30 page thread on that dusty bm forum but here, just 2 pages...


----------



## Kookookiwi

Southernbella. said:


> Sidenote: I find it interesting that folks are always hollering about how nobody cares when bw are harmed and black folks care more about bm but here we are on a bw's board and there's hardly any traffic in this thread. There's a 30 page thread on that dusty bm forum but here, just 2 pages...


Do you think it being in the News Forum may play a part in the lack of responses? I feel like the whole forum has been getting less traffic for the last couple of years, and this one feels even emptier than most.

Anyway, this one hurts a lot. We’re around the same age, and I had an incident with the DFW police a couple of years ago (and I’m just as unlikely to have that sort of incident as Atatiana was). Sometimes it feels like we’ll never have peace here. A few years ago I was very active in my personal community and college on police brutality, but lately I’ve just been tired. I wish I could feel more hopeful that justice will be done.


----------



## winterinatl

OhTall1 said:


> A black artist posted this tribute picture yesterday


This made me cry. 

I have erected a steel wall around my heart so I can get through my days since Trayvon died. I barely watch the news. It makes me so emotional so I just disengage and help in the way I can. 

But baby girl being killed while spending time with her nephew ...this is an overwhelming stress to bear every day. All of these brothers and sisters murdered.


----------



## Southernbella.

Kookookiwi said:


> Do you think it being in the News Forum may play a part in the lack of responses? I feel like the whole forum has been getting less traffic for the last couple of years, and this one feels even emptier than most.
> 
> Anyway, this one hurts a lot. We’re around the same age, and I had an incident with the DFW police a couple of years ago (and I’m just as unlikely to have that sort of incident as Atatiana was). Sometimes it feels like we’ll never have peace here. A few years ago I was very active in my personal community and college on police brutality, but lately I’ve just been tired. I wish I could feel more hopeful that justice will be done.



I don't think so. Botham Jean's threads got plenty of traffic. But I agree traffic is down all over the board.

I feel you about being tired. It's too much, and it feels like it's constant.


----------



## Kookookiwi

Southernbella. said:


> I don't think so. Botham Jean's threads got plenty of traffic. But I agree traffic is down all over the board.
> 
> I feel you about being tired. It's too much, and it feels like it's constant.


You are so right.  I don't know why I thought the trial thread was super old.  It received all of that engagement in 3 weeks. That is an interesting observation..


----------



## nycutiepie

This is very sad. I stopped watching the news since Trump came into office. I get everything from this forum. It was too depressing and started to affect me negatively. God help us.


----------



## Alta Angel

Atatiana deserved so much more...We must stay vigilant.    I am so happy that no one is running with the forgiveness narrative.


----------



## SoniT

This is such a sad story. Atatiana was a smart, beautiful woman who loved her family. I read an article on CNN that said that Atatiana had recently moved back to care for her ailing mother. She also took care of her sister's children including the 8 year old nephew who witnessed the shooting. She graduated from Xavier University. I didn't know her but she just sounded like an overall good person. This could have happened to any of us. Rest in peace Atatiana.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

The killer clown is out on $200,000 bond.


----------



## Ivonnovi

I just wanted to share that Loni Love (from The Real) spoke out on this very issue right after the conclusion of the Botham trial.     

She said something to the effect that we all:
[_should all be alarmed at the idea that you could very well be at home minding your own business and the Police could [break-in &]  shoot you to death]_.​AND here it is less than one month later it has happened again.

I did a quick Youtube search but didn't find the clip.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Southernbella. said:


> Sidenote: I find it interesting that folks are always hollering about how nobody cares when bw are harmed and black folks care more about bm but here we are on a bw's board and there's hardly any traffic in this thread. There's a 30 page thread on that dusty bm forum but here, just 2 pages...


You’re right.
You know we’ve been programmed to put Black men’s stories ahead of our own. We reflexively defend Black men. Putting our interests as Black women first, takes a conscious effort.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Southernbella. said:


> He said "the police murdered this woman. We ain't having no kumbaya moment and we ain't hugging nobody."


What he said.
I wonder if it benefits the victims case he has quit. I’m concerned for her nephew also. He lived with her which makes me think his parents got issues. She was likely his way out.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Southernbella. said:


> Sidenote: I find it interesting that folks are always hollering about how nobody cares when bw are harmed and black folks care more about bm but here we are on a bw's board and there's hardly any traffic in this thread. There's a 30 page thread on that dusty bm forum but here, just 2 pages...



I think it's maybe a combination of it being in the news section, we tired and unhopeful, and waiting for a) more to unfold and b) the case to go trial.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

so tired of reading stories like this, this woman was shot down in her own home this makes no sense, he needs to be buried under the jail


----------



## janaq2003

TrulyBlessed said:


> The killer clown is out on $200,000 bond.



How is that even possible?? He MURDERED someone..


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I have been staying away from this story. I was reading about it at first and keeping up but the mixture of anger and sadness was too much. Thinking about her, thinking about her nephew, and the overall unfairness of this life for people who look like me can knock the air from me.


----------



## kblc06

This story makes me sick to my stomach.  Why tf can't we just be allowed to live in peace. Male and female,  ados or first generation immigrant,  black people are all at risk of violent attacks.  I truly believe that there has been substantial, coordinated efforts for white supremacist to infiltrate the military and law enforcement.  Even the FBI has admitted it and the fact that nothing is being done about it leads me to the conclusion that they're also complicit 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pb...ion/fbi-white-supremacists-in-law-enforcement


On another note,  what was this officer going to be fired for?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

janaq2003 said:


> How is that even possible?? He MURDERED someone..



It’s insane. On top of that the news keeps reporting that he is failing to cooperate with the investigation.



kblc06 said:


> On another note,  what was this officer going to be fired for?



The Chief explains it here.

Word.


----------



## OhTall1

Brwnbeauti said:


> I wonder if it benefits the victims case he has quit.


It possibly benefits him.  Yesterday The Root posted a story about a former Chicago cop who was acquitted of killing an innocent bystander.  He now wants his record expunged because he can't find work and only has his $57K/year pension to support his family.  He was allowed to keep his benefits because he resigned voluntarily.


----------



## IslandMummy

These people need to start dying. That’s it, nothing else. Just die.


----------



## kblc06

OhTall1 said:


> It possibly benefits him.  Yesterday The Root posted a story about a former Chicago cop who was acquitted of killing an innocent bystander.  He now wants his record expunged because he can't find work and only has his $57K/year pension to support his family.  He was allowed to keep his benefits because he resigned voluntarily.




How ******g bold!


----------



## fluffyforever

I don’t understand why the cops were sneaking around like criminals. I don’t understand why they thought it was ok to not announce themselves. I don’t understand how he thought it was ok to shoot an occupant through a window without knowing the facts. This is all unbelievable.


----------



## Farida

Welp...

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/cri...h-officer-killed-her-nephew-told-authorities/


“The boy told a forensic interviewer that he and his aunt were playing video games together about 2:30 a.m. Saturday when she heard noises outside. She took her handgun from her purse and pointed it “toward the window” before she was shot, the nephew said, according to the arrest-warrant affidavit.”


----------



## SoniT

Farida said:


> Welp...
> 
> https://www.dallasnews.com/news/cri...h-officer-killed-her-nephew-told-authorities/
> 
> 
> “The boy told a forensic interviewer that he and his aunt were playing video games together about 2:30 a.m. Saturday when she heard noises outside. She took her handgun from her purse and pointed it “toward the window” before she was shot, the nephew said, according to the arrest-warrant affidavit.”



She was in her house and heard noises in her yard. She was protecting herself and her nephew. Maybe the officer should have announced himself.


----------



## Farida

SoniT said:


> She was in her house and heard noises in her yard. She was protecting herself and her nephew. Maybe the officer should have announced himself.


Absolutely. If someone was creeping in my backyard at 2:30 am if I had a gun it would be out. I stilly don’t understand why they approached her home like they were doing a stealth operation.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Farida said:


> Welp...
> 
> https://www.dallasnews.com/news/cri...h-officer-killed-her-nephew-told-authorities/
> 
> 
> “The boy told a forensic interviewer that he and his aunt were playing video games together about 2:30 a.m. Saturday when she heard noises outside. She took her handgun from her purse and pointed it “toward the window” before she was shot, the nephew said, according to the arrest-warrant affidavit.”



If one can own a handgun in Texas, it stands to reason that there is a chance a homeowner would have a gun. If a homeowner hears noises outside the house at night, that gun is coming with them while they investigate so this shouldn't be a surprise to police or anybody who didn't announce themselves.  In certain places, it's shoot first, ask questions later.

I'm certain that this method of a 'wellness check' is not standard procedure and would never have gone down this way in a white neighborhood.


----------



## Farida

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> If one can own a handgun in Texas, it stands to reason that there is a chance a homeowner would have a gun. If a homeowner hears noises outside the house at night, that gun is coming with them while they investigate so this shouldn't be a surprise to police or anybody who didn't announce themselves.  In certain places, it's shoot first, ask questions later.
> 
> I'm certain that this method of a 'wellness check' is not standard procedure and would never have gone down this way in a white neighborhood.



Yeah she had every right to be armed and would have been justified in shooting him the way he rolled up to her window.

I don’t even know what the other cop was thinking.


----------



## Laela

Thank you!



Ms. Tarabotti said:


> If one can own a handgun in Texas, it stands to reason that there is a chance a homeowner would have a gun. If a homeowner hears noises outside the house at night, that gun is coming with them while they investigate so this shouldn't be a surprise to police or anybody who didn't announce themselves.  In certain places, it's shoot first, ask questions later.
> 
> *I'm certain that this method of a 'wellness check' is not standard procedure and would never have gone down this way in a white neighborhood*.


----------



## Southernbella.




----------



## Southernbella.

Farida said:


> Welp...
> 
> https://www.dallasnews.com/news/cri...h-officer-killed-her-nephew-told-authorities/
> 
> 
> “The boy told a forensic interviewer that he and his aunt were playing video games together about 2:30 a.m. Saturday when she heard noises outside. She took her handgun from her purse and pointed it “toward the window” before she was shot, the nephew said, according to the arrest-warrant affidavit.”



So he's gonna get off.


----------



## FelaShrine

Family members screwing everyone over this month


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Farida said:


> Welp...
> 
> https://www.dallasnews.com/news/cri...h-officer-killed-her-nephew-told-authorities/
> 
> 
> “The boy told a forensic interviewer that he and his aunt were playing video games together about 2:30 a.m. Saturday when she heard noises outside. *She took her handgun from her purse and pointed it “toward the window”* before she was shot, the nephew said, according to the arrest-warrant affidavit.”


This is going to be the basis of the cops defense.  Of course, all of this could have been avoided if the police would have announced and identified themselves. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
There has been a call to have more black women learn how to shoot guns and while that is a good thing, secondary courses in tactical self defense are also necessary because 1.) other people know how to shoot too and they may be better at it than you and 2.) people who don't use guns regularly can get over confident that the gun alone will scare the threat off.

Whether you have a gun or not, if you think somebody is trying to break into your house, you get your back against a solid wall where you have a clear line of sight to all entrances to the room you're in and don't you dare  announce that you have a gun.   You call or text 911, whichever is safest to do and leave the phone on so they can hear what's going on.   Do not engage the intruder unless you have to.  You don't know how many people are coming in, how crazy they are and what they are carrying.  

Standing in front of a window, with your gun pointed into the dark just lets the other person with a gun know where to point theirs and fire, which is what happened.  It shouldn't have happened because the cop should have announced himself but even if this was some random home invasion situation, same rules apply.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

Southernbella. said:


> Looks like she's an upstanding citizen just like Botham Jean. I know the police pr machine hates that.



Yep...  The President of Xavier University has already issued two statements.  Xavier's alumni network stretches far and wide.  They will not be able to cover this up!


----------



## LostInAdream

This is heartbreaking!! She was living her best black woman's magic life. She was smart enough to have a gun and wish she would've shot his SSA!!!


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Reinventing21

How do we know the boy wasn't coerced or tricked or confused into saying that tho?

Even it is true, like everyone said, a woman living alone hearing noises outside and who owns a gun, would rightly get the gun.

I hope they keep the heat on demanding answers on why were they there in the first place, why did they go at odd hour, why didn't they announce themselves? Did they know she was single and living with a child? If no, why not? What was the reason for the wellness check?

 It sounds like they had absolutely no reason to approach her house in thst manner.


----------



## OhTall1

Southernbella. said:


> So he's gonna get off.


But isn't TX a stand your ground state?  They already have it on video that he never identified himself as the police.


----------



## Farida

OhTall1 said:


> But isn't TX a stand your ground state?  They already have it on video that he never identified himself as the police.


I don’t think he will get off. Castle doctrine. She was in her own home and entitled to use deadly force. He didn’t identify himself and was prowling outside her home. I thought Amber Guyger was going to get off until she got on the stand and told on herself. There’s a lot more here.


----------



## Farida

Southernbella. said:


> So he's gonna get off.


Not based on that alone...she was in her own abode and he didn’t announce himself. Homeowners get broad privileges to protect themselves. Which is why for example that one guy who shot his son-in-law in FL isn’t even facing charges. Opened the door and shot dude who was trying to surprise him.

There are so many crazy cases where homeowners have pretty much murdered folks and gotten off because of castle doctrine. I think of the Oscar Pistorius case and cannot help but believe if he had done what he did in the states he would have gotten off.


----------



## dancinstallion

This is scary, sad, disheartening and pure evil. May she rest in peace. Her home was supposed to be her safe haven.

That neighbor should be ashamed of himself. Dh asked why didn't the neighbor go and knock on the door? Why was the neighbor so concerned about her well being at the time. People cant keep their back doors open and chill in peace?

The cop was trespassing. He needs life in jail.


----------



## Theresamonet

dancinstallion said:


> This is scary, sad, disheartening and pure evil. May she rest in peace. Her home was supposed to be her safe haven.
> 
> That neighbor should be ashamed of himself. Dh asked why didn't the neighbor go and know on the door? Why was the neighbor so concerned about her well being at the time. People cant keep their back doors open?
> 
> The cop was trespassing. He needs life in jail.



I can’t think of any ill intent he could have had when calling them. I think he was truly trying to be helpful. But lights on and a door open (screen door was closed), doesn’t seem like something to call for a wellness check for. There’s a fine line between being a good vigilant neighbor and being a busy body neighbor. I think he may have crossed that line. Even if no one had died, I wouldn’t appreciate the police showing up at my house cause I’m trying to get some fresh air. I also feel as a black man his age, he should know better.


----------



## IslandMummy

dancinstallion said:


> This is scary, sad, disheartening and pure evil. May she rest in peace. Her home was supposed to be her safe haven.
> 
> That neighbor should be ashamed of himself. Dh asked why didn't the neighbor go and know on the door? Why was the neighbor so concerned about her well being at the time. People cant keep their back doors open?
> 
> The cop was trespassing. He needs life in jail.


It was 2am in the morning, his niece called and alerted him that Atatiana’s door was left open which was unusual for her. He went and knocked on the door and got no response. After he did all of that he contacted non emergency services and asked for a wellness check. They sent Rambo instead.

He has absolutely nothing to be ashamed of but I guarantee he’s going to feel more guilt about her death than the cop.


----------



## OhTall1

IslandMummy said:


> It was 2am in the morning, his niece called and alerted him that Atatiana’s door was left open which was unusual for her. He went and knocked on the door and got no response. After he did all of that he contacted non emergency services and asked for a wellness check. They sent Rambo instead.
> 
> *He has absolutely nothing to be ashamed of* but I guarantee he’s going to feel more guilt about her death than the cop.


Yeah, I dislike that somehow people are thinking the neighbor was in the wrong for calling for the wellness check.  He saw something out of the ordinary and expected the police to send a trained professional, not an assassin, to assess the situation.


----------



## Farida

But yeah...folks should not give statements all will


OhTall1 said:


> Yeah, I dislike that somehow people are thinking the neighbor was in the wrong for calling for the wellness check.  He saw something out of the ordinary and expected the police to send a trained professional, not an assassin, to assess the situation.


yeah, I have seen so many people saying negative things about the neighbor’s actions. I don’t think the neighbor was wrong, especially at 2 am. I am not about to go check on my neighbor’s suspicious activity at 2 am. And in most places welfare checks do not end in death. The cops usually knock and announce themselves. They usually wait for the person to open the door. This is victim-blaming at its finest. He didn’t know this is how they’d respond. The fact that they were going to fire him shows they know he broke protocol. I am just waiting to hear why the other cop on the call thought this was the way to respond.


----------



## IslandMummy

OhTall1 said:


> Yeah, I dislike that somehow people are thinking the neighbor was in the wrong for calling for the wellness check.  He saw something out of the ordinary and expected the police to send a trained professional, not an assassin, to assess the situation.



I find it extremely distasteful. This man looks at least 55+ and is in no way capable of being a superhero if it had been a robbery in progress. 

when I worked the overnight shifts at a hotel I had non emergency on speed dial because they sent officers who knew that it wasn’t an escalated situation but their help was needed. This cop needs a bullet in his eye because this is purely his fault. Not a 55 -60 year old senior citizen trying to do the right thing.


----------



## Southernbella.

OhTall1 said:


> But isn't TX a stand your ground state?  They already have it on video that he never identified himself as the police.





Farida said:


> Not based on that alone...she was in her own abode and he didn’t announce himself. Homeowners get broad privileges to protect themselves. Which is why for example that one guy who shot his son-in-law in FL isn’t even facing charges. Opened the door and shot dude who was trying to surprise him.
> 
> There are so many crazy cases where homeowners have pretty much murdered folks and gotten off because of castle doctrine. I think of the Oscar Pistorius case and cannot help but believe if he had done what he did in the states he would have gotten off.



I hope y'all are right. If she was white, I'd be optimistic.


----------



## Southernbella.

OhTall1 said:


> Yeah, I dislike that somehow people are thinking the neighbor was in the wrong for calling for the wellness check.  He saw something out of the ordinary and expected the police to send a trained professional, not an assassin, to assess the situation.



Agreed. Not every black person has a NO POLICE EVER! mentality. I get why some do because of bad experiences in their communities but if you live in a quiet neighborhood without much trouble and don't come into contact with police regularly, you likely still view them as the people you call when there's trouble. I've never lived in a neighborhood where I felt I couldn't or shouldn't call them. Perhaps that's naive...


----------



## Southernbella.

Farida said:


> Not based on that alone...she was in her own abode and he didn’t announce himself. Homeowners get broad privileges to protect themselves. Which is why for example that one guy who shot his son-in-law in FL isn’t even facing charges. Opened the door and shot dude who was trying to surprise him.
> 
> There are so many crazy cases where homeowners have pretty much murdered folks and gotten off because of castle doctrine. I think of the Oscar Pistorius case and cannot help but believe if he had done what he did in the states he would have gotten off.



Are any of these people black?


----------



## dancinstallion

IslandMummy said:


> It was 2am in the morning, his niece called and alerted him that Atatiana’s door was left open which was unusual for her. He went and knocked on the door and got no response. After he did all of that he contacted non emergency services and asked for a wellness check. They sent Rambo instead.
> 
> He has absolutely nothing to be ashamed of but I guarantee he’s going to feel more guilt about her death than the cop.



Ok this makes a little more sense. 
But the neighbor should feel guilty though. He is partly to blame for calling the cops because his neighbor has her door open at 2am. 
This could happen to any of us because we have a nosy neighbor that sees my(back) door open and wants to know why. 

I can understand if he saw some signs of a commotion or something. But not just leaving the door open with the screen locked. 

The cop and the neighbor have blood on their hands. The only real victims are the deceased and her loved ones.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Southernbella. said:


> So he's gonna get off.




sadly, that is the way it looks


----------



## FelaShrine

dancinstallion said:


> Ok this makes a little more sense.
> *But the neighbor should feel guilty though.* He is partly to blame for calling the cops because his neighbor has her door open at 2am.
> This could happen to any of us because we have a nosy neighbor that sees my(back) door open and wants to know why.
> 
> I can understand if he saw some signs of a commotion or something. But not just leaving the door open with the screen locked.
> 
> The cop and the neighbor have blood on their hands. The only real victims are the deceased and her loved ones.



No he shouldnt. Yall g on about how the community doesnt care about the other anymore   yet he cared enough to notice something happened that normally doesnt. ONCE AGAIN he called NON EMERGENCY, the fact they sent some trigger happy fool is not on him. All he wanted to do is make sure someone in his neighborhood was ok, period.

He most definitely does feel guilty but this implication that he should and he caused her death is callous nonsense.


----------



## Laela

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> There are people who become police officers for good reasons and others for very bad reasons.  There should be an evaluation every three months.


----------



## OhTall1

FelaShrine said:


> No he shouldnt. Yall g on about how the community doesnt care about the other anymore   yet he cared enough to notice something happened that normally doesnt. ONCE AGAIN he called NON EMERGENCY, the fact they sent some trigger happy fool is not on him. All he wanted to do is make sure someone in his neighborhood was ok, period.


Right.  If you've lived in the neighborhood long enough to know that Mz Johnson across the street has her lights off and doors are locked up tighter than a bank vault every night at 10, and you walk past and see an open door and lights on at 2:45 in the morning, taking note or being concerned doesn't make you nosy.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

dancinstallion said:


> Ok this makes a little more sense.
> But the neighbor should feel guilty though. He is partly to blame for calling the cops because his neighbor has her door open at 2am.
> This could happen to any of us because we have a nosy neighbor that sees my(back) door open and wants to know why.
> 
> *I can understand if he saw some signs of a commotion or something.* But not just leaving the door open with the screen locked.
> 
> The cop and the neighbor have blood on their hands. The only real victims are the deceased and her loved ones.



Many robberies and assaults happen in the middle of the night when no one heard anything.

Or what about a medical emergency? Heart attack, allergic reaction, CO2 poisoning.

The worse case should have been a cop briefly interrupted whatever she was doing in her own home. Not her being killed.


----------



## free2bme

Why are people taking stock in the statement of a traumatized 8 year old? In most instances children must be interviewed to see if they are capable of providing sound testimony. Kids make stuff up, it's part and parcel of being a child. God help anyone who is relying on the testimony of my 11 year old son! For him 5 minutes, 5 hours, are all the same on the time/space continuum!

If that cop (aka assassin) thinks he will hang his defense on the testimony of this child that just lost his aunt, he should think again.


----------



## Reinventing21

Plus the neighbor probably knew the young boy lived with her. The neighbor is not at fault at all in this. Now that I finally know why a wellness check was called in, it makes sense.

 If something horrible had happened to her and the boy, and the neighbor had done nothing, then...you know the rest.

This is the fault of the cop with his likely preconceived racist perceptions of what he thought he was up against. He should never have been a cop or at least should have worked in an all white neighborhood.


----------



## Southernbella.




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## SoniT

Atatiana's dad has delayed her funeral. Messy. 

*Atatiana Jefferson's dad stopped her funeral so he could be involved. He goes before a judge Monday*

https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/21/us/atatiana-jefferson-funeral-delay-hearing/index.html


----------



## Reinventing21

Why do you say messy?


----------



## SoniT

Reinventing21 said:


> Why do you say messy?


Because a family member has to go to court over a funeral.


----------



## Kanky

SoniT said:


> Because a family member has to go to court over a funeral.


 I’ll bet that this is about money. It is not normal to delay a funeral to argue over the details.


----------



## Reinventing21

Was the dad not in his daughter's life or something? I am confused. Why wasn' t he involved from the beginning with the funeral arrangements?


----------



## Shula

Her father died like Erica Garner after her dad and Kalief Browder's mom. This story was way too much since it broke for me. 



*Father of Atatiana Jefferson dies of heart attack, family spokesperson says*


Charles Ventura, USA TODAY,USA TODAY 4 hours ago


Ex-Fort Worth cop Aaron Dean charged with murder after shooting a black woman in her home



The father of Atatiana Jefferson, the black woman who was fatally shot by a Fort Worth police officer in her home while she played video games with her 8-year-old nephew, died of a heart attack Saturday, according to a family spokesperson. 

Marquis Jefferson died Saturday at Charlton Methodist Hospital in Dallas, spokesman Bruce Carter told USA TODAY. He was 59.

"Please keep his family in your prayers and tonight make sure you hug and tell your loved ones how much you love them," Carter said in a statement. 

*Who was Atatiana 'Tay' Jefferson?: *Fort Worth woman killed by cop represented 'honor, integrity'

Aaron Dean, a white police officer, shot and killed Atatiana Jefferson, 28, while responding to a neighbor's call that her door was open late at night. Dean was charged with murder after resigning from the force.

Following his daughter’s death, Marquis Jefferson sought a temporary restraining order to gain control over the funeral arrangements from his daughter’s aunt. A deal was eventually reached and the funeral was rescheduled.

*Fort Worth police chief: *'No excuse' for Aaron Dean to shoot Atatiana Jefferson in her home

_Contributing: Associated Press_

_This article originally appeared on USA TODAY: Atatiana Jefferson's father dies of heart attack, spokesman says_.


----------



## Ivonnovi

See this is my problem with Racist Attitudes and this so-called "unconscious bias" stuff.

All of it creates a ripple effect that affects GENERATIONS!   I feel for the family, and I hope the adults, the nephew & other children closely related to the decedents get the emotional counseling they will need.    

This is too much!


----------



## Guapa1

Heartbreaking.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

*Former officer who fatally shot Atatiana Jefferson in her home indicted for murder*

*Atatiana Jefferson, 28, was killed in her Fort Worth home in October.*
ABC News





A former police officer who fatally shot a Fort Worth, Texas, woman in her home was indicted for murder on Friday, the district attorney's office confirmed to ABC News.

Fort Worth officer Aaron Dean, who is white, was answering a call for a welfare check when he shot and killed Atatiana Jefferson, who is black, in the middle of the night on Oct. 12.

Dean, 35, was arrested on murder charges two days after the shooting. He had resigned from the police department hours before his arrest and just before he was about to be fired for allegedly violating multiple department policies, Fort Worth Chief of Police Ed Kraus said.





This undated photo provided by the Tarrant County Jail shows Aaron Dean, the Fort Worth police officer who shot and killed a black woman through a back window of her home while responding to a call about an open front door.
Tarrant County Jail via AP

Attorney Lee Merritt, who is representing Jefferson's family, called the indictment a "major step" and said it's providing "a great deal of relief" for her family.

"What we are holding out for is a vigorous prosecution and an appropriate sentence," Merritt said at a news conference Friday.





FILE - The father of Atatiana Jefferson suffered a heart attack and died Saturday, Nov. 9, 2019, at a Dallas hospital. (Jefferson's family via AP, File)AP

"We are guarded in our optimism," Merritt said.

Merritt said he hopes the Tarrant County district attorney considers bringing in a special prosecutor for the case.

Dean's attorney did not immediately respond to ABC News' request for comment.

_ABC News' Bonnie Mclean contributed to this report.

https://abcnews.go.com/US/officer-f...ferson-home-indicted-murder/story?id=67858348_


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Wow


----------



## SoniT

Very sad. I'm praying for the Jefferson family. They've been through so much over the past few months.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My heart breaks for this family. One hit after another and another.


----------



## Laela

oh wow... prayers, esp for the children. This is awful


----------



## Laela

ATATIANA JEFFERSON
*Family Speaks for First time After Death of Mother Dies of Atatiana Jefferson’s Mother*
*Yolanda Carr died on Thursday morning, months after her daughter was shot and killed by a police officer.*

*Published January 9, 2020 *




Jefferson Family Photo |Atatiana Jefferson

Yolanda Carr's daughters are speaking out for the first time since her death on Thursday.

Carr is the mother of Atatiana Jefferson, a woman who was fatally shot by a Fort Worth police officer in October.

*Yolanda Carr passed away Thursday morning in the Fort Worth home where a city officer shot her daughter, according to lawyer Lee Merritt. He said she had been hospitalized for weeks due to congestive heart failure, which she was struggling with even before Atatiana's death.*

"We hoped she would pull through," said Merritt,. "It cannot be underplayed the role Atatiana's death had on Yolanda's health."

While the official cause of death hasn't been determined by the medical examiner, the family said Friday they presume it was due to her ailing health.

*"She was devastated, she went into the bedroom every day where my sister was assassinated. She watched the videos to YouTube. We tried to keep the news off but she always found a way to get a link. She was devastated," said Carr's daughter, Amber Carr.*

Carr's other daughter, Ashley Carr, spoke about the pain her mother endured in her final months

"That was her child, she was a mama bear to the children," she said. "She wanted to make sure that it was all taken care of and that was her whole thing was to make sure that we could get justice for my sister's death."

Jefferson, 28, had recently moved into her mother's home to care for her when she was shot through a window by Officer Aaron Dean. Carr was hospitalized when her daughter was killed and had been missing a "critical" caregiver since, Merritt said.

Adding to the heartbreak, Jefferson's father -- Marquis Jefferson -- passed away just two weeks after his daughter's funeral.


"They've been reeling from one tragedy to the next," Merritt said of the family.

Dean, now 35, shot Jefferson through a back window after responding to an early morning call about an open front door. On body camera footage of the call he cannot be heard identifying himself as police before firing into the house.

He resigned in the days after the shooting and has been charged with murder. A trial date has not been set.


----------



## Rocky91

Bumping this thread with an update. I’ll post some quotes from this source: https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.star-telegram.com/news/local/crime/article246172495.html



> It’s been nearly a year since ex-Fort Worth Police Officer Aaron Dean was arrested and charged with murder for shooting Atatiana Jefferson on Oct. 12, 2019, but he has yet to be tried on the charge.
> 
> Dean has been out of jail on a $200,000 bond since Oct. 14, 2019. No trial date has been set and the coronavirus pandemic delayed many hearings, but the Tarrant County district attorney said recently that she wants to start scheduling hearings again to move the case forward.
> 
> Three pre-trial hearings happened between Dec. 16, 2019 and April. But a motions docket that was set for April 14 was canceled because of COVID-19.
> 
> Judge David Hagerman set a Zoom hearing to discuss Wilson’s request to schedule more court hearings. The next hearing, to consider pretrial motions, is scheduled for Oct. 27, according to court records.



I may email the DA to encourage urgency. We’ve held a jury trial in my city with social distancing measures and our public orders are far more strict than that of Tarrant County.

I emailed the DA along with other folks in the case of Chrystal Kizur (very sad case) and her bond was ultimately lowered and she was released until her trial. No way of knowing if that can all be attributed to public pressure, but it made me realize this is something I don’t mind doing for Black women and girls.


----------

